# Hi 2 everyone going 2 sheffield! part 6



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home. 

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

afternoon chums!
woo hoo rach is home..... im quite wounded you would think i would comment on your sexual exploits rach...thou i have checked out niges todger and am pleased to report hes in the clear as far as thrush goes.. im glad you n my husband are being responsible! thou wasnt impressed when he said you out perform me! 
juliet obviously you need to give me those same sex education tips you give to your nieces!!!

wow part 6 of the thread...

hey puss hope you and your boots had a crackin nite out , would loved to have seen your face when you discovered the big ol" pinkies......panic!

juliet , kingston, ahem , perhaps you meant kingston upon thames? not jamaica!!!! well its your fault you miss led me by talkin about black guys, and for us non- posh folk we give places their full title, ie:bognor regis ...see! told you i was geographicly challenged.(and a tad dumb).  did think it pretty funny tho the image of you and 3 other dollies in a black township , smoking spliffs whilst jammin with mr marley! hope you had a grand time in whitby!

rach ,when is piper coming? please say its either oct the 1st (sat) or oct 10.. im off both of these, can we go out ..i will behave i promise! i think we  should have one meet up a month at least cos im begining to develop arthritus in my wrists from all this typing.

piper.. hope you enjoyed the weekend at the parents..are you still on the sick for this week?  were short staffed if you fancy a career change.... with your temprament you "d be a natural working with the mentally challenged...cool... calm .. grrrr dont mess with me!!!

hullo to the rest of you
c u laters 
love claire... specialised subject geography!
ps rach re pms . i have had  all yours but to send em without replyin to one  click on the name at the side of a post ,this takes you to that persons profile , select "send this person a personal message" and type away as normal ,think your doing this anyway!


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi there my lovelys....

well claire...today was the best kept wetting myself all day.......thinking about me and mi chums jamming down in kingston town...drinking fresh pina coladas and having our hair in braids........oh girl i know im jetset juliet....but yep your right its kingston upon thames...surrey england ...home of the queen and prince philip and gorgis!!! i see where it came from so im not laughng (acutually a lot)....honestly got silly giggles like wee weeing myself......it was just so inocent and funny....come on ...when did it click kingston surrey or did someone else point it out...........

rach so glad you home and had a good time...is it back to work tomorrow......ooh thrush...just what you dont need...never tried it but natural yogurt.....(not muller corners)...so did you see our clurrr today ...i hope you inspected the dust under the bed...cos we all know its there...shes supper loopy nuts are wee!!she is a very well travelled girl..not met anyone for a while who knows places like i do...and id watch her nige...he can be found doing the ymca in downtown san fran!!! he likes cowboys!!!  its ok nige mark can be the workman he got a bit of a goaty and tash!!!

anyway i went to watch the british championships of moto cross today near whitby...and actually quite enjoyed it....we called in and saw thomas the tank engine  at grosmount station then we quickly got back in the car cos there was lots of adults talking in silly voices at little people and it sort of scared us that that might be us soon... 

sunshine hope all goes well tomorrow  with your bloods and se ehow you doing....

how you girls feeling on the hrt??....

anyway catch up with all your goings on tomorrow xxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hullo its cluurr
god i am sooooooo embarrassed    , but even i think im funny,god i will so never live this down! i cant type this without laughing.
my darling dh says you should all feel sorry for him cos he has to put up with stuff like this all the time!
i felt a right tit when this afternoon ,i suddenly thought ...kingston ..short haul..." er ...nige is there a place near london called kingston, maybe on thames" ,what a soft dope.
oooh this is spooky everyones fellas has the goatee /tash thing goin on....so if marks the constuction worker , nige is the cowboy,murray has to be the indian...mmm were two short yet..! cant see anyone voluntering to be the leather man ,though i bet mark has the outfit...in assorted motocross colours 

top tip juliet .muller lite in your muff....blurgh. rach treat yourself to a canestan combi!

you went to see thomas the tank!..cool... used to watch that when i twagged skool , poor ringo, hard for him to make ends meet when the fab four ended.

SUNFLOWER; hope all good with your bloods tommorow,and that all the side effects arent gettin you down too much.

rite im off now ,got to put some rice and peas on and roll me some ganga 
sees ya 
claire x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls just wondering how you all doing...anyone any news of there progress....

will catch you later love baileypippin xx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
I'm back after having a lovely weekend! It was dh birthday Saturday so all went out for a meal...yummy but i can't seem to find treacle sponge on my diet sheet !! 
Rach, it's lovely to have you back! So sorry you brought a present back with you!! I think i'd go with Claire's prescription - far cleaner than the yoghurt! 
Juliet, you'll have to let us know when you start with the silly voices!! Do you think it has to happen!!! 
Sunflower, hope your bloods went well today - when do you hope to start stimms?
Puss, how are you buddy? Still ok on the hrt? I'm now on brown ones morning and night til Sunday, what about you? I think af is meant to come a week on Thursday or thereabouts with our blood tests the following Monday!
How are the rest of you? Are you all at work this week?
Claire, i'll be happy to take that job, definately need to find something!! I'm really worried about your description of me though...am i really that bad!! 
Anyway, back at the doctors tomorrow for my shoulder (it's getting better but nowhere near pain free yet!) then on to see my horrid boss after that...deep joy!
Speak to you all soon
love Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone am new to your message board and have been reading all about you and trying to work out the lingo you have.......

Me and my dh have an appt Weds at Care sheffield with paula the nurse to talk about our 
treatment we are having IVF/ ICSI and it all sounds really complicated and i have to say 
scary specially the needles bit.....
You all sound really supportive of each other and hope you will allow me to join your gang...

luv
Deb Bee
x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello everyone 

Well – day 3 of the HRT and all’s well so far apart from a bit of a headache, which probably has nothing to do with them!  

Piper – good to hear it’s all ok your end with the tabs, I’m on the brown ones morning and night now until Sunday when it changes again.  Hope the docs appt goes well – tell that dodgy boss not to overload you before your shoulder’s healed properly or your hormonal mates on here will get him!  

Sunflower – hope everything went ok with the bloods today and they’re letting you start the stims on schedule.

Claire – you’re mad!  OK – my DH also has the goatee thing going on – but I really can’t see him as leather man or the sailor – he’ll have to wave a flag or something! 

Rach – hello,  nice to meet you!  Def canestan combo not muller corners – those chocolate covered cornflakes will play havoc….

Juliet – how’s freddo doing?    You mentioned Q10 supplements in one of your posts a couple of days ago I think – it’s not one I’d heard of before, what does it do?  

Deb Bee – hello there – nice to meet you!  Paula’s really nice and explains the process really well.  The girls here are also great and you can ask any question you like - you’ll get loads of help and support here

Best go get tea sorted out now – tummy’s rumbling!

Ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Deb Bee
Just a quick note to welcome you to the board, the girls on here are lovely if a little (lot) mad!! 
Good luck with your appointment, Paula is great! she will explain everyhting clearly and simply and if you forget anything you can always ask us!! 
Hope to speak to you soon
love Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Piper thanks for that a little mad suits me fine a little mad myself    hopefully will be able to understand what everyone is up to and the treatments people on diff colour tablets is it all the same treatments  

Puss hope you had more sucess with tea than i did was slightly burnt being on here.......

looking forward to getting to know you all better.

seem to have been on this rollercoaster ride forever as you all probably are but sure we will all get there in the end...

speak soon

deb bee x x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi piper and puss..
glad you both ok on the hrt....at least there some colours in there you both seem to know whats going on..are you expecting any side effects ?

hi puss well the q10 i took for a very good reason but can not remember why so will find out ..my friend got my zita west book and its from there i got it...claire...are you there mi duck if you got time can you look in your book if you got it yet??im seein my friend tomorrow so ill try and get the book back and scan it and send it to you....i like the bit about choc covered cornflakes you know we like chocolate covered anything and much less sensible than the canesten....freddo sort of ok keep getting a bit of indegestion sort of stitch but not sure whether that could be him grabbing or moving...its all scary ...might ring midwife tomorrow just so i can here the heart beat cos now it been nearly 6 weeks since last scan and your sort of in limbo....only two weeks to go to the scan...wishing the days away...

piper um yes there must have been a typing error  on your diet sheet under puddings...anything with custard yummy...glad you had a good weekend and dh had good birthday........as for the sill voices i made a pact to myself i was going to remain me and not turn into one of those women who do your heads in...ive watched my brothers and wifes and friends ...so i been making notes on what not to do rather than what to do..sure it will all going pete tong..
hi deb bee...great you here and we be here along the way for you...and glad you like mad cos theres plenty of it round here...it is scary but exciting paula is very good nurse and i was petrifed about needles but wasnt as bad as i thought...it is an emotional rollercoaster and it takes a lot of strength more than the outside world of ivf realise...its a big waiting game but hopefully with care and lots support you can be on your way to being a mummy....there is lots of books and info and of course all our experineces to help you...puss and piper on short protocol and they be able to tell you all about it...i had ivf icsi and so did some of the girls and just ivf as well....

claire and rach how are you my lovelys


sunflower how did it go


love baileypippin xx


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hiya girls this is just a quickie before i go to work.

Not been around for a while as been suffering with side effects so decided to have a bit of a break from the boards just to try to forget about IVF for a bit, I think it worked, spent the weekend pampering myself and DH took me shopping and out for a meal and I'm now feeling a lot better again, and Yeah we won the ashes back.

Went to care yesterday for bloods and further injection training.  They had written to my previous hospital requesting copies of our HIV, Hep B & C tests and not got anything back, they asked me to chase them up and fax the results through for Wednesday, I was a bit disappointed with the clinic for this because If I'd have known I would have chased up the results ages ago myself.  DH thought it was better if we paid the £100 and have the tests done again as on passed experience it would probably cause me so much stress which I don't need right now. So bloods went OK, injection training OK too so I've to ring on Wednesday and hopefully start stimms on Wednesday night.  

Hope everyones OK, and I'll catch up soon.

Love Sunflower x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi sunflower

glad you had some pampering time...and shopping too even better...i must admit when i did my treatment i looked on the boards but never posted...so think it does you good to have time out ...you know we here for you anyway..

what are care like they usually make sure they have all that stuff before you start your treatment...i think the break of two weeks of them away screws things up in every sense think they should review that better...probably easier to just pay the £100..but like you say you have had lots time to ask for it...anyway see how things go on wednesday and hopefully youll be starting stimming...xx

hi girls how are you all...well my little baileypippin my house bunny for those that dont know is really not well got a tough decision to make today...my mum looks after him and he runs round the house and garden(when i got togther with mark he had springers spaniels and they like bunny just a bit too much)  we all upset ...oh one of them days you dont look forward to in life... 
last night was the first time in 5 months that i slept straight through till this morning....feel a bit better for it ...
anyway hope you al doing ok
hey claire must of missed the one about the leathers....mark can do leathers bet hell look like a chubby freddy mercury very camp...although he looks like a scruffy construciton guy most of time...funny thing is im imagiaing him in latex shinny black...oh my god hed go ape if he could read this........oh im still laughing about kingston...sorry i know it old but its one of those classic make you laugh moments that last a lifetime!!
love baileypippin xx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days. I've been Really tired. Don't know why. Maybe it's the stress of all this IVF malarkey. As some of you know, It's my 1st appointment tomorrow with Dr.Lowe. I feel very nervous and terribly unsure about everything!!
I've even burst into tears at work today but felt silly as I couldn't really tell anyone why  

Thankyou to everyone who welcomed me to the board and who answered my multitude of questions. It's nice to know I'm not alone  

Deb Bee - I may see you tomorrow at my appointment - Jusy look out for the terrified one!!! LOL

I'm still trying to work out who every one on the board is and what their treatment is etc. so please bear with me. I still get all flustered when I read the posts!! I'm a wimp.

Baileypippin - Hope all is going well with your pregnancy xx

Much love

Michelle xxxxx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi mechelle ...
yes it is a big step and it is daunting but when you see the doctor youll feel a lot better cos it gives you hope  and its very positive...when i went for my appointment...in the december they said right start next month...every month i rang and cancelled it cos i was scared...you read so many things and hear so many stories about ivf ...but i think the best thing to do is get all the info you can ...read about people ..read about the treatments the pros and cons...im a great believer in knowledge is power so the more you know i think the less scared youll be...i know you feel like everything is riding on you..... honestly dont leave that room without asking what you really want to ask, the things that are niggling you.....i found mark didnt say a lot...he was more nervous than me but when he came out he said yep lets go for it...itll work for us...he was always convinced it would work first time....so good luck for tomoorw...never apologise for not coming on line everyday...you take it at your own pace..but let us know how things go..and how you feeling

love baileypippin xx
p.s the real baileypippin still around,  my dog gave him big lick today...not stopped running round all day...think a nice cup of regular tea is in line and a dunking biscuit xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Baileypippin, Sounds like the real baileypippin is a little better which is good news Who is Zita West?? Been reading the messages didnt realize your going to be a mummy   thats fantastic how many weeks are you,

michelle may see you tomorrow Im also nervous so there'll be two of us quaking in our boots   its just not knowing what will happen will this be it.....I also get very confused about whose doing what and trying to remember whose doing what where and when...

Sunflower  Pampering is good shopping food, oohhhh chocolate what i wouldnt do for chocs and im supposed to be on a diet which doesnt seem to be working!!! thinking about TTC does do your head in its allways there lurking....sunflower whats stimms

Puss / Piper what does the short protocal involve and whats the hrt are they tablets why do you take them or will it all become clear tomorrow at our appt..

better sort tea and hopefully dont burn it again    

Deb bee x x x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Bailey - Thanks for the supportive words   Just what I needed. I'm pleased to hear that bubba is doing good and that he/she is already bonding with your doggy. LOL

Deb Bee - I hope all goes well for you tomorrow. Sounds as if you're a little further up the ladder from me   If I see anyone quaking as much as me I'll try and say hi   Good luck hun.

DH is pamering me like mad tonight. He's just been to Morrisons and bought fresh vegetables and a fresh chicken to make a late tea!! Hope he's not 'after anything'   Hopefully he's just being nice and supportive 'cos he wants to be and there's no hidden agenda!!!! 

Hope this post finds everyone well and in good spirits.

Much Love 
Michelle xxxxxxxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Good luck Deb Bee and Michelle for tomorrow. I remember at our first appt dh was terrified and didn't have a clue and i just wanted to get on with it. In the end we didn't have our first go till nine months later!! But it was the right time for us as we were both prepared by then 
The hrt are used as part of the short protocol so that the clinic has some control over our cycle as with short protocol you don't down reg!! Basically we are on hrt for a couple of weeks and then have a blood test. If all ok then we will start suprefact one day and menopur the next. Menopur is the stimulating drug and we will take that for approx 10 days before having egg collection and then transfer! Short protocol is usually used if your fsh is over 10, or you are a poor responder.
Last time i was on long protocol as i'm borderline! With this you down reg for appx 2 weeks by injecting suprefact and then after blood tests you start on the fsh...then same as before egg collection and transfer!!
All will be revealed tomorrow and you will feel a lot more knowledgeable!
Juliet, glad Bailey Pippin doing a bit better - is it old age?
Sunflower good to know you're doing better this week, fingers crossed it's stimms for you on Wednesday!
Hello Cluur, Rach and Puss, hope you're doing ok!
Signed off for another 2 weeks and at physio tomorrow! No petrol in car as all the silly people have bought it all!!!
Love Piper x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Sorry

Forgot to ask   What is Zita West book your all on about where do you get it from...

Thanks

deb bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there!  

Deb Bee/Michelle - I'm at Care too at 1030 tomorrow for injection training - are either of you ladies likely to be lurking in the waiting room around then?  

Care also seem to use short protocol for "older ladies" (like me!) regardless of our FSH levels,  I think the assumption is that we're unlikely to respond as well to long protocol as spring chicks!  I really hate thinking of myself as old - I don't feel old at all - but apparently I am!  Oh well,  here's to growing old disgracefully!

Hi Piper -  Wow - the doc signed you off for another fortnight - it sounds like you're really in the wars there. I hope the physio appt does some good - they worked wonders in just one session when I did my shoulder in a  couple of years ago.  Still popping the little brown pills this end!

Oops - got to go and set the video for Spooks,  DH will have a fit if I cock it up!

Hello to everyone I've missed!

Puss
x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey there Puss,

My appointment isn't till 3pm so I have a whole day of being excited/petrified!!
Lots of luck at your appointment. I hope all goes according to plan for you xxx

Piper, Thanks for the good luck wishes and the info on how your cycle was. I found it very helpful xx

Hi to everyone else

Much Love

Michelle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi deb bee

yes i am going to be a mummy fingers crossed touch wood and any other superstition thing out there...I'm19 weeks tomorrow..it was my first attempt so feel blessed...still scared though its not for real..had a few bumps along the way but well taking each day at a time xx
Zita west book is by Zita west and its called fertility & conception...you can buy it in borders or order it wh smith or Claire just won hers on ebay...if you have no joy you can borrow mine..my friend got it at the moment but if i get it back of her then ill lend it to you if you want..its def worth reading..also the Marilyn Glenville book too...xx

piper wow you really must of done that shoulder in...nice to have another 2 week of work but be even better if you were skiving and had no pain....hope the phsio gets to work on it..

debbee Mechelle and puss...hope you manage to see each other tomorrow...let us know how you all go on tomorrow

Mechelle ...lovely hubby thats nice he thought of you and wants to help and be supportive...and fresh chicken and nice veg.....we just been for a lovely meal...i had a chicken pear and walnut salad..with a scrumptious dressing...was lovely...mark had a greedy  mixed grill which actually looked nice too...only thing was there was no room left for the profiteroles.....oh ....next tI'me im just going for dessert!!! its official if you share a dessert its only half fat and half the calories...xx

and as for my bunny he had abscess in his back teeth and has had one eye removed and a whole in his chin to drain of the puss from abscess he had to have his food in a baby grinder but he been great and running around for the last eight months like this and he is 7 years old but he is a little character...we just taking it day by day my mum and dad have him there and he got a acre of garden to run around in and he lives inside...its just horrible whenyou see your pets deteriorate...they like little babies...he not going to get better just don't want him to suffer....will try and change my picture at side from tag  our springer to Bailey pippin...he is very cute with his loppy ears xx

good luck everyone for tomorrow sunflower hope your bloods come back OK and you ready to start stimmin tomorrow
night ..really tired got a busy day tomorrow..got viewings on my house for sale and all sorts...
love to you all baileypippin xx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi girls!
          first of all..hello to deb bee.u will be fine on here.everyone will be there for u when u want a laugh,chat or even a cry!.they are all such lovely girls.hope your treatment goes well for you and DH. xxx

hi juliet!...hows u matey?.hope youre keeping yourself well.glad to hear your little rabbit is gonna be ok!.xxx

rach...hope your ok hun.did you enjoy your little holiday? xxx

well,ive got two days off work!! whoopee!!.got to go to morrisons at 1 oclock with my nephew,hes got an interview.then we are having dinner there before we go and look around The Range.anyone else got an exciting day like me lol   (not!)
got an extra shift now per week at work.Supposed to be 16 hours but more like 30 at minute.sending me  .lol.


                                love and hugs to u all
                                                            kaz xxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

First of all welcome to all you newbies  You'll be fine on here. I promise to catch up soon.

We have just come back from our hols. We had a lovely time.

I've ordered the Zita West book so, when I've finished drinking my lovely Portuguese red wine that I brought back from our hols, I'll try to get back into the swing of things being all healthy.

I see my GP on the 20th and I'm going to insist on being referred to an *endo * specialist.

Take care girls.

Love and luck.

Becca
x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Back again,

Does anyone know why CARE at Sheffeild does nt measure the lining of your womb?  I was just wondering as I've seen it mentioned by other girls at other clinics.

Also, did they measure your FSH levels?  I've never had mine done and I dont think I want to know now.

Thanks girls.

Becca
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls
Just checking in on you all as bossy bailypips and clure have told me off for not posting over last week! i'm fine so you can stop worrying about me!!! i do keep reading the posts but not posting as not really anything to say at the mo!

Hope all your appts went well today!

Becca good to have you back hope the holiday was restful and that your GP sorts out that referall for you

Lots of love to you all
Rach


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd let you know how my 1st appointment went today. I suppose it went ok. Dr Lowe was lovely and explained everything in nice simple terms. We've been told we deffo need IVF/ICSI. Feeling a bit down cos I'm all raring to go but we're still waiting on the welfare of the child form coming back from my GP (more about that in a moment) I have to get a rubella jab type thingy with my Dr's surgery. DH has been given an appointment for next Tuesday to get another SA at Care. WHEW!
I'm feeling really dejected right now cos I headed off to see my GP after my appointment with Dr.Lowe to ask whether he's filled in my Welfare of the child form only to be met with, "We usually fill them in within about 2 weeks!!!" I know these ppl are busy but I feel like I'm at their mercy and that I'll have to fit in with whatever time and date they want to do things. I know I sound like a spoiled brat!
AF is due any day soon though and so hopefully we could get started on my next one or the one after.
On a nicer note - I met Deb - Bee and her DH in the waiting room today. I must have looked as terrified as I thought I'd look cos she came over and said Hi. FAB TO MEET YOU DEB!!!  You and your DH put me and my DH at ease. Thankyou hun xxx

Also, I've found a stray puppy - My DH and i were on our way home to freshen up before our appt and we were nearly home when we saw this young dog running in and out of cars on a busy road. We turned our car around and parked up to entice her off the road. A nurse also stopped and she called the local council dog warden who wouldn't come to get her. My appt was looming and I didn't want to leave her running around so my DH and I decided to take her home and leave her on our secure back garden with some food and water till we could decide what to do. We couldn't leave her in the house as she has fleas and we didn't want to upset our other doggy Bonnie.

We called the RSPCA and the Local Council, neither of which were interested   We were told to take her to the police station.
After our appt we came home and popped her in the car to take her to the police station. The lady there said they'd take her to the kennels and when we asked about her fate we were told she'd probably be put to sleep.
There was no way we were gonna let that happen and so back into the car with her ..... to our vet  
We had to take her there cos she is very bedraggled and flea ridden. Not to mention mangey. Our vets practice were brill and the vet gave her some treatment. 

She's now been bathed and de-flead .... Her name is now Lucky and we're just trying to socialise her with Bonnie.

So, what a day!!! and my newly found doggy has cost us about £35.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Guess I' a bit of a soft touch!!!

Hope everyone else's day went well.
Off for a walk with the doggies.

Back later
Much Love

Michelle xxxxx


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi girls

Michelle - Pleased your 1st appointment went well today.  I remember my GP took 2 weeks to complete the forms, but at least they didn't charge for them cos I know some surgeries do. I think Lucky sounds very lucky to have been rescued by you, hope your new addition bonds with your other dog.

Becca - I was told by care that I would need 2nd day blood test to measure fsh, but I'd already had this done recently at another hospital, mine was a good result of 4.6.  Care had already started me on d/r even though they hadn't got my medical records from the hospital so I was quite surprised at this.

Baileypippin - Glad bunny's ok, can't wait to see a pic.

Deb-bee and Puss - Hope everything went ok at your appointments today. Deb-bee, stimms are when you are fully d/r and you start the stimulating drugs that stimulate the ovaries to produce more follicles, I'm sure the dr will have gone through this with you today.

Piper - Another 2 weeks off, I hope your shoulders not too painful for you.

Hi to everyone else.

As for me, yeahhhh, I started stimms and have already had my 1st injection tonight, So gotta have a blood test on Friday which the practice nurse where I work is going to do for me, so this saves me a trip down to Sheffield, but I'll have to go in on Monday morning. I 'm not going to have enough of the suprefact injection I was only given 2 vials which means we'll run out at the weekend, so have been trying to sort out another vial, care have faxed the script through to Boots the chemist and they've had to order the drug in which will arive tomorrow. Have not got enough needles or syringes either so I'm hoping work will give me a few of these.  I went for my first acupuncture session tonight, It was really good the practitioner is Luicing Wang and is really nice she knew about the IVF protocol but unfortuantely she only works on Wednesday's so have booked in for next week and see how it goes.

Love Sunflower x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone

What a day waiting to go for our appt at care spent this morning crying   why who knows 
Felt disappointed at our appt DH had blood tests had to try both his arms couldn't get any blood always thought he was abit strange    only joking wouldn't be without him..
I had a Scan they had trouble seeing one of my ovaries. talked about our treatment wont be as soon as i thought due to my periods got to go back for more bloods etc.
Will be IVF / ICSI will be decided on day they said, so came out upset that it wasnt going to be straight away.
Anyway on a brighter note i met Michelle and her DH and we had a laugh   in the waiting room your defo my kind of person was really pleased to met you both how long were you in for, hope you are feeling better now youve been for a walk with your doggies hows lucky settling in. We all seem to play a waiting game waiting for this bit of paper or something always depending on others 

Piper how was your Physio hope it went well 
Puss shame we didnt see you today how did your injection training go..
Baileypippin How were the house viewings have you got somewhere to move to?? like you theory on sharing desserts half fat and calories  
Kaz please to meet you hope you enjoy your days off work
Becca Hi nice to meet you
Sunflower thanks for the info how was the first injection did it hurt or am i whimp, whats the acupuncture for?

Well going to mix myself a large drink and have some chocolate to brighten myself up and work on the diet another day   

see you all soon 
luv Deb Bee x x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi becca glad you had a lovely holiday and back with us...dont blame you for hanging on to the nice wine before settling down to more boring serious stuff...im not sure if care dont measure our fsh...would they just do that routinely with the blood tests   but yes it sounds a valid point as to why they dont measure the linning..maybe thats checked in the bloods as well...but i would ask especially as you have endo...so it ogood you asking to be referred...think youll find the zita book a good source of info...and dont htink youll be dissapointedxxx

hi mechelle ...whoooow what aday you had and what a happening ending another doggy....glad there poeple like you in the world that stop andjust dont drive by...ee must of been you lucky day...as for the doctors why doesnt tht surprise me...like everything manyarna.. but yes you need the rubella..also just  might also be good to have your tetanus if you not had it...well i only say this because you just got a new dog you know nothing about..and once you pregnant...it best not to have tetanus...just i got a dog bite recently and what a polarva...and i not had the vacinne...but if you starting treatment within three months dont have any live vacinnes...just thought id mention it...its not important just a nice to know but maybe ask your nurse when you have rubella...so nice you met deb bee..i used to hate the silence in the waiting room everyone looking at each other thinking whats happenign to them...nice to caht feel more at ease xx
hi deb bee...poor hubby and trying to get his blood...i know it a little dissapointing wanting to get going sooner but best they get all the info they need before you start...it does take you  awhile to get your head round it all...and ivf or icsi results are great for both at care..but be positve it worked for me..i know the exact feeling so you not alone..it sort of breaks your heart you there in the first place and getttin your head roundit all but to have to wait a while must be dissapointing for you both....like is aid yesterday its very challenging and it s an meotional time...have a good cry thats what i say thats why god gave us girls bigger tear ducts(not sure if that true) but thats why i like to use them often !!
hey kaz
your exciting day at morrisons and then the grange take it easy girl youll blow a gaskeet...too much excitement can overload you...i often have really mind blowing days like that  ..xx im doing good well you know feeling anxcious and excited al rolled into one....

guess what girls...im meeting rach and claire tomoorw its not too late to come...rach has telexed through to thorntons and  told the staff they got some mad girls coming in tomoorww so lock up the cakes and your sons!!yes i wish(the sons that is)
bet we all really quiet...or we talked that much on here well have those awkward silent momentss..oh welll gives us time to eat the cake....so claire says shes going to recognise me cos im farah fawcett (but with brown hair but the same amount wrinkles) talk with a jamaican accent and have a flash car...ill be trying not to mention the kingston thing but gonna warn you claire its gonna be hard......ill be using all my facial muscles tos top the words coming out....

bunny seems to have perked up a bit but  well glad for each day longer i have him..had a busy one today...so its another early night i think....had a couple of people view my house..to cut a very long story short its my house with my ex which we spent three years completely renovating to a mega standard..it was originally a childrens home and the guy who came today is a private investor and guess what he want sot turn it into ca childrens home....all that work for nothing..b.reaks my hear...he seems really really really keen....we both put so much time and effort and it was done as a home not an ivestment...it splaying with my conscious the money or hold on till a nice big family wwant itXX

hi puss how did it go today....? and sunflower how are you today ?

take care girls 
love baileypippin xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hullo mi ducks .....its our cluur ere...
juliet couldnt let that pass without comment.....you couldnt be quiet unless we glued your gob up!......frigin kingston ....oooh im gonna get it tommorow aint i!


listen girls i havent been neglecting you ,have read all your posts but like rach ,not much to say (unusually) ,still lickin my wounds over a negative cycle i waited 2 years for,
anyhow wishin you all luck with your treatment....

piper i was yanking your chain about you being a riot girrrrrrl, but im sure you knew that   christ thats some injury you got from a till... i smell a no win no fee claim coming on, well **** your boss off and get cash for your treatment at the same time!!!

welcome aboard deb bee... welcome back becca! care always did my fsh on day 2 , it fluctuates,mine, infact had tx postponed cos itwas 20 at one point!

ooh re the mansion in sprotbro juliet.. i  know a nice couple wi a couple o pooches whod love to take it off your hands!........told you about my champagne lifestyle on lemonade wages!  i reckon my tesco platinum card could find room to offer you £5oo,ooo........   pence!

take care gals
love claire x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin All

Just thought i'd drop in before work to say to lovely Ladies..  meeting up today have a fab one....
and fillus in later thats if youve all not been arrested   only joking unless of course you do cause a riot or something will keep my ears peeled to the radio for a news flash...

Bailey pippin Glad bunny is feeling abit bettter and hope you have a lovely day today Have fun  

Claire Whats the joke with Kingston PPleeaassse fill me in or is to rude  

Well the weather today looks pretty dam unimpressive looks like i'll be getting alot of use out me brolly
Anyway gotta go Work what fun....roll on home time

Hi to everyone else hope you all have a good one.

Luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

good morning.

deb bee .... has juliet put you up to this to humiliate me further?!!!!!  

ok for everyones bennefit...... juliet and myself were having one of our long private messaging sessions . for those of you that dont know juliet is a air stewardess for ba.
she has lived in sanfrancisco amongst other places. so ,shes tellin me about her friend whose pregnant and  only dates black guys ,and goes straight on to say that a few of the other stewardess and her self once lived in kingston........ thats how she said it kingston.

so dumbo heres going ...oooh jet set juliet ..you have lived in loads of places .. wow jamaica.....(but really thinkin . god thats an odd place for a load o trolley dollies to be shacked up together)..... does the lovely juliet correct my geographical faux pa ?
no ....shes still too busy peeing herself laughing
its not untill the next day...when little geographicly  challenged me realises that theres a place in surrey ,called KINGSTON UPON THAMES....boy do i feel a tit!!

so since then juliet has taken the **** out of me on a daily basis......  and now ive had to confess all on here.if you go to page one you can see the minute the penny dropped for me in all its glory!!!!

it probably doesnt sound that funny to you girls...you kinda have to be there i guess

god i feel like im an alcoholc ....hello my names claire ...and im geographicly challenged...

right so thats it......i await the ritual pee takin from you all!!!!  more jokes about havin your hair in corn rows and drinkin pina coladas, bob marley , ganja, rice and peas  etc!

love claire xxxx

ps; bailey you owe me a giant sized chunk of cake for this!!!!


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Am I going to be forced to eat cake! only I went to fat club last night and have gained 10.5lb so need to get back on the straight and narrow! Although I've got to say I was pretty pleased as thats over the last 4 months of up downs and loads of hormones so not too bad all things considered!

All please pray for the staff of thorntons that we don't induce any nervous breakdowns this afternoon!

Lots of Love
Rach

PS can i ask why you've had to have welfare of the child forms from your GP i never did!


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hey girls see why we think she mad...she even admits it!!!!
she a good girl ill get the cakes and coffee for takin it on the chin...i was half to blame ...but i just couldnt bring my self to tell her straight away...cos i was laughing so much.....
hey hope it stops raining or ill have to squeeze myself in my jeans .it like swimmin under water for six hours holding my breath.....xx

i think the welfare form is done automatically at doctors they have to fill it in..but dont care usally send all that off and stuff.....so its down to  them they should of sent it earlier

anyway gotta go got to get ready  claire exepcting ivana trump to turn up..shes gonna be dead dissapointd when donny girl shows up eh....just trying to hide the jamaican accent and not say ting instead of thing all the timeXX 

oh poor nige...i bet he got really tight abs from all the laughing he does...and a bruised head from hitting it on the wall !!  told mark he in the ymca gang..hey what a good way to raise funding for all our ivfs...we get the boys to do social club events as the village people......ill get them booked into a few welfare clubs down in brighten..the boys will love it there...hey all in a good cause xx forget goverment funding.

have a good day and catch you all later xx
baileypippin xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi 
brighton .... nige was hoping for boys town(west hollywood) at the very least... were still short of the army guy and the american policeman.
short list so far;
cowboy; nige 
indian; murray
construction worker AND LEATHERMAN/CLONE ;mark.... thought you said he couldnt multi task juliet!!!

puss speak to dh ,no flag wavers here!..... christ does this make us the spice girrls?
im being baby ,cos im the youngest!!!!!!
love claire xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi All,
I've called Thorntons directly and told them to close this afternoon if they have any sense!!! Failing that i told them to get extra cakes in as that should shut you guys up for at least a second or two!!   
Wish i lived nearer as would love to come and spy on you three! I'm not sure if any of you will let the others get a word in edgeways!!!
Michelle, Deb Bee,how cool that you met yesterday, it makes a change from the usual silence!! What nurses did you see?
Michelle, congratulations on Lucky.. my dh was just grateful it wasn't me who saw her!!! We've already got 2 rescue dogs and we've no room for more!!
Puss, hope your injection training went well, still on the brown tabs and still no side effects as yet!!
Well, off to scan the paper for a new job... Juliet, Cluur and Rach, will be thinking of you later... have a slice of chocolate fudge cake for me!!!!
lots of love Piper xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

piper..... dont worry baby your time will come!!!!! 
rach is already planning your initiation weekend for when you come down in october!!!
be afraid .... be very afraid!
love cluurr... aka pie /cake muncher extrodinare! (spelt wrong i know ..borrowed juliets /ivanas dictionary!


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Hope everyones feeling ok today   
The doggy I found yesterday who I've christened Lucky has settled herself right in!! Anyone would think she's been here forever. My other doggy, on the other hand is a jealous as hell!! Poor baby. She's been our baby girl for the past 9 yrs so she's gonna take some convincing - LOL

Sunflower - Thanks for letting me know that it took 2 weeks for the doc to sign and send back your welfare of the child forms - My GP never mentioned anything about a charge but I'll probably get a bill for it!!

Rach G - The Welfare of the child forms were sent to my GP by Care to be signed  

To all the girlies meeting up - Have a fab time ladies. Don't do anything I wouldn't do   let us know what shenanigans you all got up to.

Piper - I saw Dr.Lowe yesterday   At least you aren't getting any side effects from the brown tabs.

Puss - Hope it went well for you yesterday

Claire - The Kingston 'upon  thames' thing had me laughing my head off!!   I needed that LOL

To everyone else - Hope youre' well and feeling fine 

Much Love Michelle xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Well not heard no news flashes about thorntons being raided by 3 chocoholics   so you must be behaving yourselfs ermm not sure i believe that....been sat here wondering how many goodies you could have eaten today wow its making my head hurt....   bet youve been doing alot of    hope you didnt get to much ribbin claire and juliet was kind to you ....  Claire Kingston now i get it 
 wont say another word  
Do you all live pretty close to each other...
Rach whats 10.5 lb thats good going with everything going on youll get yourself back on the straight and narrow when its right for you..

Piper I saw Paula she was really nice, met and had a chat with Caroline who was nice as well. Good that your not getting any side effects how many more tabs have you got to take whats next..

Michelle glad luckys settled in youll have to give your other doggie lots of cuddles quite a few of us seem to have waifs and strays no i dont mean our other halfs...  I have a got a cat who adopted us somewhere along the way.....and i didnt even like cats...

Well hope everyone else is ok and maybe well here from the Trio later ...

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm awaiting news of the terrible trio's antics too!!  
I'll bet Thorntons have had 'em all arrested for chocolate based crimes. LOL  

Deb - Been giving my other doggy, Bonnie, tons of cuddles. Bought her some special treats too. As for my other half being a waif and stray  .... that's remarkably close to the truth   Bless him.

Love and Hugs

Michelle xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

breakin news.........
rachael and juliet have been taken into custody for questioning regarding the alledged abuse of brownies.
im currently trying to arrange bail money...... any donations gratefully accepted!
please contact me for details...payments can be made directly to my off shore account in kingston!!! 
love cluuur x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

like it claire what have you done to them have they got thorntons sickness....
did you all have a good time..

deb bee x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi deb bee, and michelle,
christ knows where they are ,probably having to lie down to rest their tongues, i couldnt get a word in edgeways 
seriously i (we) had a fab time...juliet talks like she posts!!!!!!! need i say more.
we all live in doncaster area ,me and rach work at the same hospital and live about 10 mins away from each other,yet bizzarely didnt know each other till we met on here! (but rach and i have met twice  since) juliet lives in a posh part of donny ....yes there are some! 

can you believe we never ate any cake AT ALL ....... UNHEARD OF im a professional cake scoffer!!!
quite honestly there wasnt time to eat with all the yapping.
can i say that having waited two years for my second funded cycle and then getting a bfn was total pants ,but making two fab friends like rach and juliet has eased the heartache no end.ive had more support from these two than ANYONE else (except dh). those  two were worth a bfn!

anyhow glad you  are on board this thread,you sound like dead nice girls too. well be here to support you all the way....take my hat off to you chelle for the stray pooch...thats so good of you. i wish you both a successful cycle , and hopefully  we will be able to entertain  you along the way

lots of love 
claire x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Claire it is nice to meet and talk to women who are going through the same anguish as you 
am sure sometimes i drive my dh around the twist    
i think to a certain extent were all abit nutty which certainly helps on here   were defo one big nutty fruit cake.....covered in chocolate of course.


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

stupid pooter lost the second bit of my post so had to type it again think i may have pressed the wrond button   Anyway....

michelle hope bonnie and lucky are doing fine together and hope you and dh are ok mate

Rach / juliet hope you Layyydiess  are both ok to. juliet cant believe you talk like you post...OMG     

Anyway gotta go just thought id drop in as i'm off to the dentist..  
Speak yo you all this weekend me and dh are supposed to be looking at finances   for our IVF ...

have a good one all

luv
deb bee x x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello there  

Apologies for being quiet for a couple of days - I’m doing a sneaky one now instead of working..  well – it’s Friday!!

Injection training on Wed went well, despite my poor DH lasting only as far as attempting to fill the first syringe before having a funny turn!  Bless him – it wasn’t entirely unexpected based on performance at other appts so far…..    Anyway, sticking the needle in my leg was much easier and less painful than I expected – do you reckon it’s beginners luck?? ,  Perhaps I won’t be saying that in a few weeks time!  

Michelle – you big softy,  what a nice thing to do to take on Lucky!  I hope he’s being good for you and that you’re not having big doggy drama’s with Bonnie.  Poor old girl – not best pleased at having to share I bet.

Sunflower – how are you?  how are the injections going?

Juliet – Hope bunny and bump are both doing well – I hope you Claire and Rach made a dint in Thornton’s stock – maybe we should go all go and buy shares if it’s a regular thing??    You’re all so lucky to be that close together!

Claire – ok – DH can be the sailor if you’re short of a full crew, but any mincing and he’s grounded…    

Hi Deb Bee – sorry to have missed you at Care - hope the dentist is nice to you and lets you off with no fillings!  I hate going!

Piper – all quiet on the western front still.  So far it feels like we’re getting a much easier ride that the long protocol ladies who down reg fully with injections or sniffing – I hope these tabs are doing whatever they’re supposed to be doing!  Hey, maybe we’ll  feel twice as crap on the next stage with the menopur and suprefact together to make up for it!    Hope not!

Hello to anyone I’ve missed – don’t mean to be ignorant or anything – I get a bit befuddled trying to keep up!  

Oh I’ve come over all weekendy now……..

Ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls

yes had a fab time yesterday..i was dead nervous as the firing squad were waiting for  me at the back of thorntons..i did notice very close to the toilets incase they decided to go and hide...felt like i was going for an interview...obviously i must of talked my way through the whole 3 hours...yep i think i talk like i speak no paragraphs and not quite sure what im talking about...what i have found out is that if you havent all got dark hair i just can not cope cos i get everyone wrong....yes as youve heard not a piece of chocolate cake past our lips...although clure did let me have her thorntons chocolate and brought me a delicious white chocolate hot choclate with lots of cream...yummy!!i even had my eyebrows waxed for the occasion...the pain i go through for these girls..worth it though..id met my friend for lucnch  and had a really lovely day...then met the girls...infact we did do some serious talking as over the last couple months we all been through some tough times.... to be honest i think they are exactly the same in real life as they come acoss both really nice  xx...hey i even found out there another site...where we could create madness...i been in my own world....what ive found out is clures chap is a a nice looking bloke ...definatley not one of the ymca gang ..looks like its mark on his own...her doggies are so adorable and just as we were leaving rach told me she had a nice pussy!!...say no more....

anyway got home and stopped to buy mark an indian as the girls made me feel guilty that im only feeding him dairylee triangle these days..for my mum to ring and tell me bailey pippin my adorable cute house bunny had just taken his last breath and died in her arms...i rushed over and was holding him in his blanket..so tears all night...but like claire said to me today...he was 7 and in bunny years that a good age and testament that we loved him and looked after him so well...for those that never thought of having a bbunny in the house...they are such little characters..go in a litter tray like a cat..he has given us many happy times and laughs over the years..but he also been treated like KING BAILEY PIPPIN  ...we buried him today with his little teddies and he in his favorite spot keeping an eye on the vegatable plot on his cabbages and carrots...um his favorite...so sad but glad i didnt have to call the vets...my tears have dried now cos he not in any pain...and i got some ace pictrues and memories....xx clure sent me some lovely messages today cos she used to have a bunny called bernard ..so know bailey gone to join him in bunny carrot heaven i know he too found a new friend....and if hes as funny as claire hell behaving a wail of a time xx
so girls...i been catching up with all you rmessages glad you all ok...piper and puss no side effects girls it does sound good and puss injection training next week another goal post....mechelle how s lucky and bonnie got on today....thats the best thing to do spoil bonnie a bit so she stilll knows shes no 1 but that she got a new friend...xx
sunflower hows it going  with the injections....
and deb bee ...umm not enving you dentist...oh  hope he gave you a lolly pop after for being a good girl...they need to knock me out when i get to the dentist...think i even prefer the willy probe at care to a filling at the dentist!!
anyway got to get my act togehter and go shoppin for some food..so we off campin up north yorkshrie tomorrow plus crassington have a farmers market and the most delicious home made cakes..it s only every three weeks so its the wetherby wailer for fish and chips...then cake in grassington.you understand its all for freddo not me!!..only stayin over night and taking all the dogs so might be all muddy in a tent with all my boys..so have a good weekend...thinking of you all remember short protocolors...lots water...and eating lots good food and protein... hey rach if you have any info on the hypno stuff that would be great but ill pm you...
love baileypippin (juliet )xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Mad ones!!
You know i must be going mad now!! I posted a message to the 3 choclateers last night and it's vanished 
Maybe there are side effects to these tablets!!! 
Juliet, So sorry to hear about Bailey Pippin, but i'm so glad that she died naturally and peacefully at home with her loved ones   Her name will live on on this board!
Hope you have a great if messy weekend, i can't quite work out how the waxed eyebrows and mud fit together!!!
Puss, glad you're fine too! But i was fine with long protocol too... in fact dh asked if i could have suprefact all the time as i was nicer!!!! 
Michelle, how are the doggies today - are they friends yet?
Deb Bee, good luck at the dentists.. i hope it's painless for you!
Cluur, I'm quaking at the though of meeting you!! In fact i've told Rach i'm not coming any more!!!! I'm very disappointed that you didn't demolish the cake display!
Rach, how are you hun? Have you recovered from yesterday? Sounds like you had a good time!
Right off to slave over dh's dinner!!
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

First Claire sets me off crying with saying what good friends she's made, I feel the same way too hun but just wish it had worked out better for us but our time will come. Thanks for the books  that was really thoughtful of you, I was downstairs and saw you walk past, was going to bang on the window but thought you might not want people to know that you know me seeing as I'm a slacker according to you!!!!!!!!! Got home and realised your CDs were still on the hall table! are you desperate for them or shall I wait till after your holiday?

Then Poor Baileypips has munched his last carrot, I'm so so sorry honey you must be gutted, Glad you found a good spot near the cabages for him ( Murray sends his love too xx)

I'll tell the truth about last night! The pair of them were that nervous you'd have thought they were on a blind date and I was the chaperone! I had toothache so couldn't risk the cake ( we'll have to go again when I've been to the dentist!) Juliet didn't actually pause for breath long enough to drink her hot chocolate never mind eat cake, and apparently Claire's body is a temple  
Seriously they are great girls and I'm looking forward to getting to know them better

Piper you've got a bloody cheek calling us mad as I recall you are not that serious yourself! will email you tomorrow really knackered tonite can't think why but it may be something to do with having my ears chewed off by them two!

Hi you everyone else ! sorry I'm just gossiping and not getting involved in the ivf stuff but can't really face it at the mo! But i do wish you all the luck in world!

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello chucks...cilla ere ..just a quickie from our cluurr.....
god what a day.... rach when you saw me i was on my way to a mental heath review tribunal (bit like a court case for the rest of the uninitiated)...3 and a half hours ... i only got to speak twice , thought i was gonna burst... and the temptation to call the commisioner me duck was unbearable 
keep the cds im in no rush. honey im sure your not a slacker ,but not many of us get to spend the day at a surgical blade factory as an outing!!! some of us are busy dodging em! ooh and dont know if i could acknowledge you at work...you being management type person. ruin me street cred. that f8 ing secretary said to me today ..."oh are you waiting for rachael again!" ...yeah ,,heres me lookin glam in my uniform ... i work here dumb chuff. yeah my bodys a temple ...one thats in ruins!

so are you up for acting as chaperone for the second date ?juliet told me that she always does orville on the second date.... woo hoo. hey rach were still waiting for a picture of your nice pussy!!! ooh is it a ginger one? there the best type 

piper.... you really are quite mean to me..."im quaking at the thought of meeting you"...why..? . has rach told you something nasty...underneath my crusty exterior im a soft caramel center..honest. oh please say your up for it , i hardly get any weekends off and im off then.

juliet ..poor honey.. sounds like king bailey had a regal send off...the babes in bunny heaven best watch out when bernard and bailey get together....actually i think bernard might have been a touch fey...he liked my guinea pig archie a bit too much!
seriously loosing a pet is a traumatic thing..they are part of your family after all.. my girls are my surrogate kids.......though they do object when i bring home the latest lines from mothercare.
have you logged onto  that parrallel universe the care board yet. bloody thing wont accept my password now its been upgraded. ooh enjoy the camping...is the tent a mansion too? two people and four dogs..wow.

treatment girls....puss(ie galore) sunflower , chelle,piper ,deb,....actually im a bit like rach...well younger..im following your progress with interest, and am here for you, but really im just here for the novelty factor.but looking forward to seein how it all pans out for you ..follies ,e/c. e/t  2ww ,results ..exciting innit!!!!

right im off , me chips are gettin cold and me smirnoff ice warm..... bugger weight watchers ..zitty west ,and maz granville

sees you later
claire ...a loveable huggable type of monster,,, honest piper  xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Good morning!
Brrr it's a bit bloody chilly here this morning... i guess Summers on its way out then!!!
Now Cluur me duck!! You threatened me!!!  You said that you and Rach were planning some horrid initiation ceromony for me!!!! I don't mind really as long as there's chocolate cake! And no alcohol as i'll be a stimming monster by then (fingers crossed)! 
Nothing much to report this week - but i change onto white tablets tomorrow!!! For a short protocol this seems a hell of a lot longer than the long one!
Right then, off to get up and dressed as got to get my dog to the vets... the poor lickle things had a rash on her tummy.. some kind of bird disease from playing in water?! 
Speak to you all later
love Piper x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hey piper
in the words of paul mC cartney and michael jackson;

"piper , i think i told you, im a lover not a fighter!" 

ok , you got me ...it wasnt a threat..and anyway its all rachs idea.. i always get the blame as the 3rd and youngest of the 3 stooges.....just like when i was a kid ,with 2 big sisters......

hey if you think its cold where you are imagine juliet camping!!!! crazeee horses  wooo wooo!!!!! 

so as you say" you  dont really mind as long as theres cake" this means your up for it then!!!! yeah yeah... you know i wont let it lie till you agree!!!

hope your pooch is ok ,what sort is it ? boy /girl? details tracy please!
whats the deal with you changing from long protocol to short then, if you dont mind me askin?

welll some of us have to work. cu later
cluurr x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Evening All  

Dentist pinned me down i hate   dentist, and said i've got to go back for a fillin very nasty person i will get my own back what a day how cold has it been   never had the heating off got very cold barnicles   

Any hows 
Puss in boots glad your injection training went well my dh will be the same when we do injection training feels quessy watchin ops on tv, glad still no side effects fingers x it stays that way,

juliet sorry to hear about bailey pippin sending you a   losing a pet well there not pets they are part of the family i know my cat millicent is cant think about her not being around so really feel for you..hope you and DH enjoy your DIRTY WEEKEND you filthy pair... 

Piper when are you meeting claire hope your in training for the thorntons...  how did you get on at the vets hope everything went ok, why did you swap from long to short??

Rach Hope your toothaches gone or have you had to make an appt at dentist OR is it the ears that are still vibrating from claire n juliet that set the toothache off   

Claire Im quite sure you should be in some kind of therapy / treatment   only joking !!!!!!
forget the W WAtchers lets all eat cake now where have i heard that before...chips n smirnoff sound so much better than lettuce n flavoured water.... 

Better go n fix me n dh another drink so will speak to you all tomorrow hope you all have a good sunday ...

nite Deb bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Mmm Deb Bee chips and smirnoff definately... no lettuce and water for me!!! So sorry that the nasty dentist man is going to hurt you - give him a punch from me!! .
Well as you asked.. here's why i'm now on SP. First cycle my fsh is borderline 10ish so tried LP. They didn't think i responded very well and didn't see many follies on my scan. At EC there were a few more and i ended up with 5 eggs - 4 good ones, 3 of which fertilised but not great quality. At my review they said they expected me to respond better considering my youth, good looks etc  . So this time they are trying SP as hopefully i will get better quality! Have also been reflexology, going to acupuncture next week, will take whey protein during stimms, have reiki'd myself and run down the street naked!!   
Now my doggies... Both are rescue dogs as i'm a soft touch!! Harry is 6 and a Black retriever cross and very thick!! Piper is 3 and a staffie cross - she was an unwanted litter and was born on my birthday... how about that for fate!!  Yes, dh rolled his eyes too! We definately didn't want another black dog or a puppy and that's what we got!! She's fine just got a funny skin rash from playing in the water too much!! 
Well hope you're all well and having a fab weekend ( juliet, i hope you've not got hypothermia!!!)
Excitement today.. tonight i change to white hrt tablet!! Puss do you change too? Have i told you i've got all spotty from these tablets? I hope they go now!
Sorry to have wittered on
love Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Told you I'd got a nice PUSSY! now you can see why I call him fat lad!!!!!!!!! this is his favourite position sat on his bottom in my bed! He is very odd and before you say it yes he fits in very well! He has currently lost his miow due to screaming at another cat that he hates, its very funny to her a cat croaking!

Piper not sure I want to be seen with you if your all spotty!

Claire hope the last shift goes well!

Bailypips - hope you thaw out soon!

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

afternoon chumblies

i am sooo tired earlies do not agree with me..actually work doesnt agree with me!
ha .. but im off for 2weeks now.. going to cyprus on weds for a week..girls how will you cope? ok save the celebrations at least till ive gone!

actually i am gettin a tad paranoid[quote author=Deb Bee 

"Claire Im quite sure you should be in some kind of therapy / treatment "
you lot are giving me a complex.... so many comments like this..

rach youre right you do have a nice pussy! so nice of you to show it to us all at last.the cat actually gets INSIDE the bed?   cats are sooooo spoilt. yup he does look a tad tubby,nothing wrong with that thou,hes obviously well loved!!

piper..hope the short protocol does the trick for you...whey protien wots that all about then?..the poochs sound cute..any chance of any pics

crap teeth must go hand in hand with infertility judging by us lot ,rach has tooth ache ..debs needs a filling..i had 2 last week..

juliet..how was the camping....you crazy woman.did you bring me a bun back? hope you had your thermals and your bridgette jones knickers its been bleedin freezing!

im off for a snooze now
cu later 
claire


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Oh my god...just finished a HUGE sunday dinner   think I may POP   have got double choc muffins n cream for afters........may have to have a snooze first. 
Hope everyones havin a good weekend  

Piper your dogs sound lovely not sure what we'd do without are beloved animals. Hope the white tabs go alright tonight may make your spots disappear overnite.. 
Im going to be doing Short P my eggs arent a very good quality and fsh has been quite high..Do you take the white tabs for a week now?


Rach   Lovely Pussy..  hes Fab is that really his name Fat Lad.  youll have to get him some soothers so he can mieow...My cat's never mieowed just makes a squeak every now and again.. As for him being Odd and firring in I wont say a word..  

Claire glad works finished for you do you do shifts then, hope you have lovely snooze this afto. 2 Weeks of work   lovely. Cyprus   for a week gonna be quiet on here....  hope youve done your packing or are you a last minute chuck it in the suitcase......

Juliet Bridget Jones knickers think you needed the sleepsuit version,,  hope you had a good one plenty of fresh air sure someone said its supposed to be good for you  

Michelle hows things..

well gonna have a nap see u soon

Luv
Deb Bee x x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello, just a quickie!
How do i put a piccie on of my pooches!! Sorry i'm not too hot on this technology stuff!! 
Puss, please make me feel better and tell me you've got spots too.... i feel like i'm 16 (not a flattering age!)
Claire, you can't go on holiday, how quiet will it be without you?! Are you sure you'll be back in time to meet me!!!!!
Deb, you've made me jealous with your big roast dinner! All me and dh can look forward to is a slimming world meal... a direct result of Dr Salih saying i was a fat bloater!! (or something like that!!)
off to walk the dogs, or actually i think the other way round
love Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, I’ve had a very lazy weekend.    Had acupuncture yesterday morning, which was relaxing, but seem to have been nodding every time I sit down since.    Dr Zaoh suggested I go twice a week from now until EC, at this rate I’ll snooze through the next couple of weeks!    DH is out this aft, spent most of it asleep on the sofa with the cats...

Rach – very nice pussy you’ve got there!  My male puss is all black too - he’s not quite as plump yet, but he’s eating like a small horse and catching/eating loads of mice as well so it won’t be long before he catches up!  We also have a small black & white girl who’s an absolute tart - rolls on her back with her legs in the air for any bloke who comes in the house….. 

Oh god girls – I’ve got the dentist on Friday too….     

Piper – I can hardly contain myself – I change to white tabs too tonight and bye bye little brown ones.... So now we wait for AF later this week – feels a bit odd actually wanting her to arrive on time!    Not spotty yet – but looks like they’re on their way cos I can see lumps!  Yuk.

Juliet – really sorry to hear about bunny – it’s sad to loose them when they have to go.  Where he is now he’ll be well again, jumping around with lots of friends and munching away happily…    Camping?? – lordy, you’re very brave,  I hope freddo enjoyed his cake.

Promised DH a lasagne tonight, so have to go and attempt to get my **** in gear now.

Ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

morning girls

how you all doing...well it was lovely up north yorkshire..the dogs enjoyed it...it rained when we put the tent up but aprt from tht i was kitted out serioulsy warm...i take no chances...ski socks 3 tops north face coat..woolie hat clothes ...and thats just for bed....took mark half an hour to get the wrapping off for some nookie...he thought he was playing pass the parcel and when the music stoppped he got to unwrap...all very funny in  a double sleeping bag... our clure ...the tent is not called the hilton for nothing..even castro had his burberry coat on for bed snuggled up in his own compartment...woke up to a load of sheep ..well abut a hundred in our field...castro did a bit of his one man and his dog...anyway it was nice ..short but sweet...and i got to cook bacon sandwiches on my little gas stove...oooohhhh argghh mi ducks...
clure ..yipee you are of on your hols no more work..sound like you been having fun at work.....hey rach must be high up at work secretary indeed...did she think you were one of the guests??..always good to know someone at the top...for promotion or a pay rise!!

hi rach...yes your pussy is indeed very lovely although i think he looks too grand to be called fat lad..he is very handsome..infact you all sound like you got lovely pussys...

hey piper and puss so you too have both progressed to the white tablet ...what does this mean higher strength or does it mean youcoming close to the end of hrt and start stimmin? how you both feeling...apart form the spots piper(ooh i love a good pick) any other side effects..apart from you both now displaying the sypmtons of cluremiduck fruitcakenutabilia......mine set in a long time ago..puss how you liking the accupuncture with dr zaoh....i got a session tomorrw xx

hey you all talking about meeting for cake but can we not do the full dinner followed ..by scrumptious dessert.....
sunflower how is it going?  how are you coping with the injections or are you an old hand...have you been for bloods today?

oh debbee a filling oh my..think i need one of them..its the drill and the cold water spray i can not bear..infact hate all of it....i had all my fillings changed to white ones about  two years ago ....in the chair for four hours....i bit my tongue really bad couldnt speak for a week so swollen...hey whats that now clure and rach thinking maybe we book her in for the dentist before our next meeting...i know what you thinking..
thanks for all your messages about my little bailey...they are like little babies...well nearly every one knows im pregnant now my brothers and everyone...word spread like wild fire...everyone now giving me top tips...midwife rang on saturday to tell me my blood tests for spina bifida were all ok..she was saying if baby got his legs crossed on scan might not find out what sex he/she is......its a week tomorrow..nervous excited scared...pooping my pants....so im officailly half way there.....
clure not looked at the other world of care bulletin board yet...might have a look but to be honest...got this far without them..had you guys..plus ill never remember who everyone is..so im sticking here with you lot..im bonded now...

love baileypippin xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello

im buzzin..... i passed my driving theory test this morning...can i add with flying colours..35/35 on the questions and 60/70 on hazard perception 
this is amazing because half the time i was meant to be on the pc revising i was actually talking to you lot on here. nige had the speech with words to this effect prepared for when i failed!
ha ha    whoose the daddy!! 
whats more juliet told me that she will teach me to drive now...in her porsche!!!!
yeah baby. tho i do object to her claim " oh god even the roads are gonna have a mad woman on them". im not mad...just mildly eccentric 

juliet ..so glad you enjoyed the camping..your bed attire sounds like a right passion killer...i hope the dogs werent there when you were doin the deed!...thats just too icky! rach isnt that important ...she may have a secretary but she has to share an office...no good when you fone her for a goss...but obviously shes far more important than lil ol me!
great news re the tests...ooh good luck for the scan in advance..as i wont be here....do they have tinternet cafs in cyprus me wonders??

i agree with juliet ..cakes alone are no good ...we need the full meal..plus i can have a drink! and those seats in thorntons are hard as a dogs d88k. too uncomfy.
dont worry piper i will be back for the soiree... maybeyou ,rach and bailey can sort out times/date/venue etc whilst im away...ooh excitin!

hey piper /puss have you become your mothers yet you hormonal birds...pity pipers fella shes soooo fiesty! 

juliet your right ,best stick with us .im sure the hair colours  will confuse you on the other board.

piper ,get rach to tell you how to upload pics .i had to get dh to do mine! or puss doesnt she work in i.t.

right gotta go pack.....yup the obligatory row before the holiday....does everyone argue whilst packing or is it just us? then cleaning up for the burgulars tommmorow....must leave the radio on too ! 

hi to everyone else...
cu claire xx


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi girls

Had a really good weekend, no side effects, injections had been going well till today. Went for bloods this morning and got my results this afternoon, it's not good news   my oestrogen levels are low, and there's not much difference between today's test and last Fridays so I gotta up my dose of menopur to 3 powders and 1 water for the next 2 nights and go back for another blood test on Wednesday.  The nurse has said if the levels havn't increased they will have to cancel this cycle   So am feeling really down now.

Take care

Love Sunflower x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hey sunflower
thats a bummer.. lets hope that the 3 powders do the trick . lots of us on here have the meds upped. i went from 2 to 3 powders both times.
fingers, toes ,etc crossed for you sweetie.good luck on weds 
claire x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All

Piper sorry cant help with the pics of your pooches bit of a techno thicky   myself. Dr Salih told me about my weight but find it really difficult...Hope the pooches enjoyed takin you for a walk hope they didnt tire you out to much..  Keep takin the white tabs you and puss are like a couple of junkies.. 

Puss What is the acupuncture meant to be doing, where does he put the needles and is it expensive..sorry what alot of questions. Hope the white pill poppins going ok..

Juliet ooohhh Bacon Sarnies makin my mouth watre just thinkin about them.. . Glad your bloods were ok bet you cant wait for the scan to see the little bubba inside you, so happy for you both.. 

Claire   on the driving theory test another mad woman on the roads   learn to drive in juliets porsche very nice you can always polish the scratches out.. . The holiday packin row is a must well it is in our house, cleaning why do we do it.. 

Sunflower Sorry to hear about your results hang on in there everything can change spec with the extra powders.    gud luck on weds x x

Well better go and write my DH's anniversary card weve been together 9 years tomorrow i hope he remembers...     

luv 
deb bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Glad you all like my Pussy!

Juliet - glad you had a good weekend, I used to have a very similar attire whenI used to do a  lot of camping my friends used to howl at me but as one friend used to say I was never going to get raped as it would be too much effort to get me out!

Claire - fantastic news about the theory test, you kept that one quiet girlie!, we never argue about holiday packing Murray thinks 2 t shirts 1 jumper and 2 pairs of trousers is plenty for a week away so I get to use the rest of the room for me! I'm fancying a big fat Mexican for the meal out! Can you text me the name and number of your hairdresser

Sunflower - Don't stress to much about upping the menapur that happened to me on my first go and I got excellent eggies

Dee Bee - Happy anniversary hun

Piper hows the neck hun?

I've not had a good day, I real big mouth that i used to work with came into the office this morning and said very loudly in front of other people "isn't it time you had a baby"! I wanted the ground to open up and swallow me!

Lots of love 
Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi rach
you got mail.
cant post what i think on here as my "colourful language " would get me kicked off.
lots of love clairex


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Rach,
Have got to say have got to side with our Cluur on this one   what on earth gives people the right to come out with crap like that? I'm sending you a huge hug  ! When i come up we can go and sort them out if you like?  
Claire, me and dh are a trifle tense right up to we arrive on our hols... i'm miss mega organised and he's throw everything in a big as it's time to leave... mm recipe for disaster!!! Have a fab time honey and don't forget about us!
Juliet, so pleased you survived the camping without a chill... don't you sound sexy  
Deb Bee happy anniversary for tomorrow - 9yrs, thats an achievement - Congratulations! Hope dh gets you something nice 
Sunflower, hope the increased menopur works.. on my last cycle they said to prepare for the worst - but they got 4 good eggs and embies to go back!! Wishing you lots of luck for Wednesday!
Puss, my partner in crime! I've got a plan for you on Monday so you can talk to me or not  - it's up to you! Apart from my stunning good looks!!! you'll be able to recognise me by the bright yellow sharps box i'll be returning from my previous cycle! I'd love to chat if you're feeling brave as i may be on my own as dh should be at work! Will have some time to kill as am going straight to Dr Zhao's for my first appt at 9.30. Don't feel pressured, but just wanted you to know who i was! I shall be the one staring at everyone in the waitingroom, seeing if they look like a puss!! 
Take care all, i've rambled on again for one day
love Piper x


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi all  

Sunflower – sorry to hear about the oestrogen levels.  I really hope the increased dose sorts it for you, it sounds like quite a few people have to increase the doses so keep your pecker up, I’m keeping my fingers & toes crossed for you – good luck for the appt on Wed. 

Rach – what an absolute jerk, I’d have decked him.   Hmm, maybe I’m more hormonal than I thought….  

Piper – well I’ve got a whopping great spot appearing under my left nostril (nice!) and another one on my chin now.    I blame these white tabs – it never happened with the nice brown ones!!  I’d love to meet you on Monday – I’ll look out for the sharps box – are you going to clutch it until I find you!    I’ll have to think of something to make myself obvious too – you know,  tutu, wellies and fur hat or something….  We’ll get organised before then..

Clur – you dark horse – congratulations on passing your test!  Have a great holiday – it’ll be quiet without you around!  Yes, we have words when packing too – usually when he decides that everything he wants to take needs washing but is still hanging in his wardrobe...

Juliet – lol, I’ve got visions of a tent with room service, four posters, jacuzzi and pool in the middle of a field full of sheep with the smell of bacon wafting around now…  Camping nookie too – there’s no stopping you girl – hope you didn’t frighten the sheep!    Good news on baby’s spina bifida test results – are there any more tests still to do or are you all done now?

Deb Bee – Happy anniversary for tomorrow!  OK – here’s what I’ve gathered so far on acupuncture – some of the others know loads about it,  so they’ll be able to correct me if I miss stuff.  What’s actually done is tailored to whatever the practitioner decides they need to do to balance your system to get you into the best shape possible for the IVF - Dr Zaoh asked me loads of questions, checked pulses and looked at my tongue before she started.  I think one of the things it does is to improve blood flow to the womb to encourage it to be as cosy as possible for the embies, but I’m sure that’s not the half of it.  It certainly relaxes you too which can’t be a bad thing.  Dr Zaoh charges £48 for the first session (I think it was that much anyway) and then £28 for each session after.    She puts a needle in the top of my head,  one in each hand,  three under my belly button,  a few in my lower leg/ankle and one in the top of each foot – bit like a pin cushion,  but it doesn’t hurt,  honest.  I really enjoy my sessions – it feels like I’m doing something positive.  

Hi Michelle – how are you today?

Anyway – got to go and reheat the remains of last night’s lasagne for tea!    
Haute cuisine in this house you know….. 

Ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello
quite possibly im ******,been up to nottingham to see niges kids..josh 18 on weds.rach ...im fancing johnny depp ,dermott oleary or the guy with the big hair...and nice teeth..wots his..vernon kay...when we go out ... big fat mexicans..dont know any famous ones..keep your dirty fantasies to yourself.
your as bad as the trolley dolly and her menage a ...god wots french for 5??

im really ****** off i was bidding for a vintage 1970s orville ,in the box for juliet on ebay .but got outbid.****......soz honey but when the bidding tipped £30 i gave up...it was probably yours anyway...wot wiv you sellin your wares on ebay!

i know who upset rach...as i advised her..infertility is curable..fortunatley being a big fat ugly half witted inbreed isnt!!!! there is a god. 

time for bed me thinks ....depending on how bad this post is it may b deleted tommorow 
c u l8tr
c x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Mornin Girls

Rach What can i say about the big gob at work...ignore the Silly c*w or words to that effect.... 
Agree with piper well go and sort them out am sure wecould all think of a few others       sending you a big  

Claire hope the packins done your well relaxed for you jollies   tomorrow have fun and lots of food and   enjoy yourselves..

Piper Can just see you and Puss in some kind of wierd attire on monday   hope you see each other      

Puss thanks for the info om Acupuncture sounds good apart from the needles.. 

Michelle Hope you are ok where are you x 

Ruby 74 Wow sounds like you had a good evening.   hope your ok this mornin and not suffering with a hangover    

Anyone ive missed hope your all ok
speak to you later 

deb bee x x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

mornig girls

was out of it yesterday..like i was here in body but not spirit(sort of the lights are on but there is no one in)and had another big sleep....still got chinese eyes this morning...supposed to go for accupuncture later ...not sure illl make it...the accupuncture needles sounds similar to were dr zaoh put them in for me...but after your egg transfer she will not put them in your belly....

hey rach...bloody hellCan i say that on here...hope you slapped her in the face and punch her in the lar lars...tell her you got frineds who work at st caths..who still dangerous on the road and will mow her down...while dreaming of johhny depp vernon kay...(bet thats peter kay really)...hope you said something...im not one for causing conflict in the work place but sometimes you have to show your utter contempt for people and put them in there place.......should of told her you were like zoe tate and now into women so unless she got a turkey baster......i know you too nice to say that but imagine in your mind..like we said before...people think they can say what they like and to whom....BAD BREEDING in my books!!!! get my dogs to cock there legs up on her and sprinkle..cos thats what she s good for....(ooohhh that was nasty wasnt it...dog wee in your shoes..not nice)

hey my girl clure all tanked up in nottingham....hope that house is immaculate and tidy....it is a perfetcly normal  reflex action once the case comes out the cleaning then begins...let nige put in what he wants as long as theres room in their case for your shoes and room incase u buy anything...hey watch your wieght though of your case cos if you over the allowance the gits sting you big time...especially if you not travelling on johhny travoltas jet......so for once id say you were verging normal on the nut o meter.....imagine  the poor bloke who had to live with me..cos every week i used to go away i did the full clean   for over ten years.....i used to do it incase anything happended to me and my mum and dad had to come and sort through my stuff..my mum looks in your cupboards and and checks for dust around the piccallily and gravy granuales......oh can not believe you found an orivlle and he slipped through your fingers..you could of made money on that from me....been thinking about getting one for  ages just to freak mark out....i had a nookie bear too...and an emu ....should of been a vet cos i like putting my hand up bums! never thought of looking on ebay...thanks for the thought...thats the nicest thing anyone done for me....mark just bids on motor bike stuff...hey i tell you ebay...made over a grand profit on one of my cross trainers...its gone and the money in the bank...so i can get in the pina coladas when i see you next....hey sure there is TINTERNET..in cypress..but girl forget about all this ivf and chatting to us..have a good holiday...well ask pam the moderater if you can have a new home all to your self to tell us your antics when you get back....or keep a diary and publish it...hey you and nige can check out the karoke and do ymca in our honour....and do cheers to the girls with a few sherbets or too...hey tell nige not to wrory about too many friends of dorothy out there its more the russian prostis that will have their eyes on him.not too any inpaphos mainly larncacc...paphos is like the bessecar of donny and larnaca like stainforth!!.. ...hey if you getting a car good place to drive over there...cos it same as here....i  will get the L plates out for when you get back ...its dead easy to drive...although your hair might be rod on a bad day after we had the roof down....hey even better if you right it off...save me selling it!!!  
rach fancying a mexican...are there any nice mexicans in donny? used to be one under the cinema years ago....

hi puss..hope you ok...yes as deb bee says dr zaoh is improving your uterus but also she is improving the line of meridian...which is improving the chi and the function of the kidneys..so generally getting the blood pumping and workin efficently around the body....she can tell a lot from your pulse and she checks your tongue..to see if it fury she used to say my body was damp......if you think of the drugs that you are putting in your body...then your body got a lot of work to do...especially the kidneys...which i found really hurt at the end of stimming and then all the way till 12 weeks think its the cyclogest and the ultrogeston..i had climval as well(which is hrt)...then when i stopped it took two weeks to get out...when you see her talk to her about it and ask her...think she likes it when people want to know what it doing ...i never stop when i get there s you probably guessed...also puss yep no more tests to do now..just the scan next week...although i might ask to have toxoplasmosis blood test in a few weeks just to be sure not eaten or caught anything form all them sheep that were around my tent.....hope you doing ok and tomorrow goes ok

sunflower...dont worry .as we might have mentioned before care sheffiled put us on low doses and  it best that do that to avoid over stimmulating...i think if you look at a couple threads back ie..part 4 or 5 you will see mel another girl had very similar but she topped it up and managed to get some good qualtity and freeze some as well..so dont get yourself too stressed thinking about it...mine were slow growers but i just had to take the menopur for longer which put the transfer back a couple days...plus that final injection it is like a super grower..they really grow big time with that last injection..so think about today and them growing....i know we say dont worry but i know you are just try tnot to think too negative...
puss and piper...secret mission yellow box for monday...is monday the day when you both stop taking the tabs and start stimming....
HAPPY ANIVERSARY DEB BEE.....9 years that is great....enjoy your day.....did he remember...i was never bothered about gifts just nice to talk about your wedding day and bring back memoires isnt it..xx

well feeling a bit icky we both had an italian last night..so had to cancel dr zaoh...think im going to watch dragon fly film with kevin costner and sit on sofa all day after i taken my boys for a couple miles walk...otherwise the give me big sloppy doggy eyes all day....ohhh keving costner theres a thought for the day...dont usually do blond but he is the exception!!!

hi kazz cazi and mel if you there..hope you all ok


love baileypippin xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi juliet...yes im fine thanx babe..sorry to hear about your little bunny.he will be all healthy now in bunny heaven!.Been reading all the posts.hope you all had a good meet up at thorntons!  ....hope ur taking it easy.got to go as my m8 is here.chat later hun.xxx

a big hello to all of the girls!  

                                                      take care 
                                                                love and hugs
                                                                                    kaz xxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon all just a quickie coz at work...

My Dh remember our anniversary got me a lovely card all soppy    
Juliet thanks for the info on the torture needles   may give it a go if we can affird coz saving for all the ivf treatment....
What was up with the italian to make you feel icky..  mind you cant fault the sofa day watching films bliss.....

hope everyone else is ok will catch up later if time x x 

luv
deb bee x x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

hi Girls

Not a long post as absolutely knackered, thanks for all the kind thoughts about the silly b**ch at work, you should have read Claire's PM and text !!!! that girl is really eloquent  I'd didn't actually say anything back as I was so stunned and there we're loads of people about and don't want the whole building knowing my business! she's got a skin like Rhino hide though so it wouldn't have been worth it!


Claire Have a fab Holiday love, I'm really going to miss you but can't wait for the tales of your exploits when you get back 

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls just had appointment today with Dr Lowe hes lovely my fsh was 10.5 so doing the short protocol hoping 2nd week Oct when AF comes don't no much about short one as i had long one last time so i am very excited as well as nerves DP sperm is OK apart from antibody's don't no much about antibody's neather something to do with them not been able to swim out. 
                                speak to u all soon love caza


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls...

hope you all ok..caza puss and piper are doing short potocol so by the time you start these girls will be well on htere way..so therell be able to giv eyou all the info....

hi rach...yes shes not worth it the silly moo that is at least you got it out your system with us and we know shes a dragon...remember what goes round comes round!!!

oh  mi duck...your going on your hols....think im gonna have to watch peter kay back to back dumb and dumber and trains planes and automobiles to get mi daily fix of humour....the girls are funny just not the same twisted sort of sick nutty humour which tickles me bits!!!  oh the stress of going on holiday.....house tidy ,the girls sorted cases packed, remember all you need is a past port and your credit card and a pen!!
oh and dont forget a small umbrella ....and remember never leave your toothbrush in the bathroom..........lock away each day....its an old story but the story goes stewardess was on holiday or work should i say and when she got home and had her film developed the maid had taken a photo of herself with her toothbrush up her bum!!!!so either dont leave your camera out or the tooth brush...also top tip never walk into a lift without first looking the floor of lift there...also on plane count how many rows to your nearest exit and the most important thing is first thing you get in your room look on the back of the door of hotel and you an nige walk to your emergeny escape route in case of fire..make sure doors not got locks on...i always without fail know how to get out of a hotel.....remember flying is safest way to travel..its just the scary people on it that scare me...you staying in top gafe so hopefully not saga holidays or 18-30 or kids galore....you have a brilliant time...and remember dont forget to keep ringing the bell for the stewardess..keeps them skinny!!!!  HAPPY LANDINGS!!!


LOVE JULIET AND ALL MY LOVELY SLOPPY DOGGIES AND MY GAINT 15CM CARAMEL FREDDO...  XXXXX
WILL BE MISSING YOU....ILL BE PRACTISING MI ORVILLE MI DUCK FOR WHEN YOU GET BACK" I WISH I COULD FLY WAY UP TO THE SKY...BUT I CARNT...YOU CAN""


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,
Caza, as Juliet's says this time i'm on Short Protocol along with my buddy Puss - so if you want to know anything just ask!! One thing don't expect it to be shorter coz it definately isn't - only less days of injecting though.. so i guess thats a bonus! Good luck!
Juliet, Is Claire gonna have time for a holiday after finishing your list of things to do!!! Mmmm the toothbrush one is definately one i've heard of!! But you forgot to warn her not to **** the stewardesses off - who knows what they can put in your drink/food!! (don't say you weren't warned - stay away from that call bell!!)
Clare Really hope you have a fab time despite our advice! Have you gone yet?
Rach, hope you're not overdoing it too much at work, take it easy. Can't wait to see Claires mail re the stupid ***** in your office - you were right though not to rise to it... definately not worth it!!!
Puss, i'm still thinking of identifying features - am considering wearing a red rose behind my ear and carrying a paper under my left arm!!! Or could go the hat, glasses and raincoat route! Or would that look dodgy!!! 
Juliet, Puss, will I be able to find Dr Zhaos fairly easy from Care - i'll definately be on my own and am a little directionally challenged!
Speak to you all in the morning
love Piper x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

evening... this is my penultimate post!
juliet... you have scared the bejaysus out of me now.... where i go the tooth brush goes! eughh thats a grim tale! piper darling ...as if i would **** the stewardess off. im not havin the in flight meal anyway ..im not a great lover of cat sick!
i will watch out for the russian prosies....mmm could be a future career option.. well gotta fund the ivf somehow...wonder if theres any  chubby chasers in cyprus!

oooh you 2 (rach and juliet)...im gonna miss you two heaps.. dont think i havent not spoken to you everyday in weeks...actually sometimes i talk to you more than nige..but then again we never fall out..so thats not hard! will miss chattin to the rest of you too ,but r n j are me bessie mates!

rachael...please dont give these girls the wrong impression of me...i merely pointed out what a doofus old rhino hide is...no cussin or threats of mutilation implied at all. tho a wreath should be on its way courtey of tom woods.....you actually dont know if im serious or not do you ?  hope she likes lillys!!!!!! hey you cant show piper me texts....she will think im crazzzzy!
hey i can do 18 - 30 .im only just 31.... and juliet you said i was only 29... but then again you thought i was blonde ,and rach....so maybe your not the most reliable person!

i expect the nite out to be sorted for my return....so piper ...little miss organised take dumb and dumber to task! i need to know time , place, and wot to wear for my 2nd date!

hope you all doin the ivf progress well whilst im away.....juliet hope freddo looks fab in all his 4d glory... rach...hope the review goes ok.

piper ...directionally challenged.. dont ask juliet.. she" have you goin via the carribean to get to ecclesall road.
speak to you all b4 i leave tommorow hopefully.....bucket and spade brigade here i come...
loads o love 
cluuurrr xxxxxx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hiya

Just saying hello.  Im at Jessop Wing,  Where are you all?

Lolly X


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi lolly . welcome to the dark side.....
were all at care at sheffield fertility... glen road.nether edge. i had clomid trials at jessops acu thou.
claire


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

So close!  We may have crossed ast some point been at ACU for years! Had considered Care but don't have the energy to move.  Heard on the grapevine that all the consultants were leaving Care?  

Lolly X


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi lolly
we have lost dr salih,hes gone back to saudi, but we now have the delightful drs lowe and shakur,from nottingham.
i saw proff ledger once when i was at jessops,then just his lackies after that.
personally i prefer care, but each to there own.
youve had a real bad time reading your signature info. i sincerely wish you every sucess for the future...you sure as hell deserve it!
best wishes 
claire


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Another jessops girlie here!!

Altho i dont hail from yorkshire but was originally from Barnsley!!

Was there just yesterday!!

I have read the thread previously but never joined in cos u all seemed to be care girlies!!

 to everyone

Emilyxx


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls i had Dr salih last time when i had DiUI but was ectopic i think Dr Lowe is much better.  so y is the shorter protocol longer and what r the tabs 
                                  love caza


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

morning...

hi claire ive rang up the airport let them know you coming....they said they were expecting bob carol g and spit the dog anyway so they ll get the carpet out for you to........dont be coming back too brown and georgeos or i will have to go crazy with the bobby brown bronzer and give me self that stewardess orange face and white neck look...its all the rage you know!!!have a great time...dont worry about your girls in kennels they will be ok and even more plaesed to see there mummy when you get back.......xxxxx

dr zaoh is easy to get to from care..you go the back way up the hill as though  you going to the university or you can follow the main roads...i can give you directions...and not  via any caribean countries...

hello everyone else will catch you later
love baileypipps


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi all...
i expected you to get me an upgrade juliet...pull some strings gal!!!
oh my babies abandoned in kennels... , worst part of the holiday.
right you lot be good..speak to you all in a weeks time, back thurs am. got my review on the friday.. hopefully see some of you on the saturday.
lots of love to you
clurrrr xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi All,

Sorry I've not been around much lately. I've had a flaming nightmare. Spent all day long in Rotherham District General yesterday as I had really bad 'burning' type pains on my left side. It was killing me so they did all the obligitory tests, internals, bloods and scan to reveal I had 2 small cysts. I have NO idea how 2 cysts as small as that can be as painful as they are. My ovarian abcess was as painful as this. Talk about scared!!!! 

I've been given some super dooooper strength painkillers and sent home. I'm pleased I'm home but I'm now wondering whether this will affect my treatment at Care. It's not as if I'm very far along in my treatment, in fact I've only had my 1st ever appt with Dr.Lowe. Still waiting for the welfare of the child form to be sent back by my GP and an appointment with the nurse. It just feels like I'll NEVER get started  



Any hoooo .....

Juliet - Sorry to hear about your  bunny. I'm sure he's in a lovely place now   Great news on the 'baby tests', Everything seems to be going great for you hun.

Puss & Piper - Hope all is going well with your cycles - Trying to catch up with all the posts!!! I had to laugh when I read that Piper was to be recognised by her 'sharps box'!!! LOL - What ever happened to a rolled up copy of the Beano under your arm or a bunch of cheap flowers   Good luck girlies xx

Deb Bee - Hi hunny. Hope your anniversary went well. Have you had any more appts at Care scheduled??  I'm thinking of going for the accupuncture with Dr Zaoh too. I'll give anything a go. Give my regards to your DH   xx

Rach - The silly B***ch at your workplace must come from the same planet as a silly B**tch at my place of work. Let them get on with it. Their time will come   xx

Sunflower - Lots of positive vibes for your appt today. Hope it's all gone according to plan hun xxx

Hope Claire's having a whale of a time  

Ok, I've typed too much. Need some painkillers and a cuppa. I'll be back later ladies. 

Big hugs to you all and to anyone I've missed

Much Love

Michelle xxx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi mechelle..
hello ther ebeen wondering what you been up to 
oh yes i bet them cysts giving you some pain.......you get some painkillers in you...maybe write a letter  to dr lowe and say since you last saw him there has been a change in your circumstances and how will this effect my treatment...i think it best in a letter because that way you not explaining your story three or four times and he can then say well let me see you again or nothing to worrry about...think these things are sent to test us...its all a big worry isnt it...but concentrate getting yourself better or at least pain free cos that gets you down in the dumps...take care of yourself..yes i strongly reccomend dr zaoh...go for it got everything to gain..xx

hi to lolly and emily...yes we are all care girls but im sure our journeys are all very similar probably just different protocols...so maybe try not to compare our goings on with the tablets and injections with your own cos i think all clinics got there own thing going on..plus if you both made the decision to have treatment where you are that is a good thing cos i know i did lots research...i heard good things about both...especially nottingham...its all down to people really...the nurses at care are lovely and for most of this journey they are the ones taking care of you and they really make the effort and seem to genuinely care....you probably can see im a lucky girl and i am 20 weeks pregant today..first time ivf icsi and accupucture with dr zaoh...so my experience of care is fantastic...i had some tough times along the way...like most of the girls here heartbreak in one form or another..but the support i have got here from girls that still here and had there own heartbreaks still supporting me.. to the new girls just starting out their baby quest.. we got to the stage where some of us have met ..and we talkabout lots rubbish too infact we talk about cake quite a lot.....keeps us sane...through all this madness...so wishing you both good luck for your treatments....xx

wonder if clure worked out all her fire escape routes think i might have scared her....she probably just landing and causing caos on the coach to her hotel...bet everyone knows her...hope she studied the map on the plane just in case she meets any one from melbourne...we got one of those in england too....


hi rach my lovely how are you how has work been....feel all emotional our clure going away...we will have to arrange a spangly dangly night out for her...where do you fancy going ..are we doing the full night thing...?what date is it by the way think piper and i will be keeing order because we will be tea totalers...so think we could manage the two of them piper....?? no think we need more help...any offers out there?? come on girls dont be shy......

hows the white tablets going girls 
sunflower....how are you...did you have your bloods today...have things improved...thinking about you.....we all got everything crossed xx
well got to get a proper dinner on the go with veg and the full works so best get cracking...
love baileypippin xxx


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Piper

So, you’re currently going for red rose & paper under one arm and the sharps box under the other…. I think I’ll recognise you just fine!  I’m revising mine to tutu, wellies and a paper bag instead of the fur hat.... Yes, the little white tabs are having a field day – I’ve now got both spots & greasy hair.    

Dr Zaoh’s to Care:  
Turn right out of Dr Zhao’s drive
Go up the hill abt 20yds and turn left at the traffic lights into Carter Knowle Road.  
Go right to the bottom of Carter Knowle Road until you get to a T junction.
At this junction turn left into Abbeydale Road (big main road…).  
Take 5th left (at traffic lights) into Sheldon Road,  and you should recognise it from there….1st left into Sandford Gdns & follow road around to Care….

Should take about 10 mins at the most….

Hi Caza – the are Cyclo-progynova, which are usually prescribed as HRT. I think some ladies on short protocol are given different ones though.  I was told they’re used to “quieten down” your hormones, rather than down regging them completely as they do with the long protocol.  So far the only side effects have been teenage acne and lanky hair!  I have paper bags to spare if you need them..

Hi Sunflower – how are you doing?  I hope the tests went well today – I’ve been thinking about you today and keeping my fingers crossed.

Hi Michelle – you poor thing, it sounds like you’ve had a terrible time. I hope the painkillers are kicking in and you’re starting to feel a little better.  I think bailey’s idea of writing to Dr Lowe is good – you can make sure you’ve got everything in you want to ask about.  Look after yourself and let DH take good care of you.

Welcome Lolly and Emily – I was at Jessops ACU briefly for Clomid monitoring then came to Care.. 

Hello to everyone else too – must go and get milk & tissues for DH (man flu, bless him..!)

Ttfn
Puss
x


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to let you know this cycle is still going ahead, had blood test this morning, and the increase in the dosage of menopur as obviously made some difference to my oestrogen levels so I've to carry on this dosage for tonight and tomorrow and I've to go for a scan on Friday.  I really was expecting the worse today and now I'm excited to see how many follies I get on Friday.  Thanks for all your support and will try to catch up on on all the posts tomorrow.

Love Sunflower x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies,
Sunflower, excellent news that the extra amp has done the trick, fingers crossed on friday that you've lots of lovely follies there!
Puss, you don't think that we're going to look odd at all? And I need the directions in reverse from Care to Dr Zhaos!! thanks hun.. you can always talk me through them on Monday! Do you feel like af's on it's way yet? I'm not sure but i've had a few tummy twinges so fingers crossed. I think we must be twins coz my hairs greasy although i've only 1 spot left - a nice big one under my nose!!!
Juliet, I definately think we'll need backup to cope with Rach and Claire... and i really hate being sober when everyone else is drinking!!!!  Not sure whats going on yet as i'm back at work next week and my boss hasn't seen fit to give me my hours yet, will let you know asap!
Rach, how're you doing hun? I'm really looking forward to our day out next week - just what the dr ordered!! I promise i'll mail you tomorrow!
Michelle, so sorry to hear about the cysts, let care know and they'll probably monitor you. lots of cysts just go on their own and some don't interfere with ivf... so fingers crossed.
Love to everyone else, speak tomorrow
love Piper x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hey sunflower


see we told you not to worry...its all good..sometimes you just need the extra boost...so well done and roll on friday plus dont forget that final injection pumps them up a bit...getting closer now....which nurse say you today was it paula and hwere you r levels rising nisely....so it looks like next week for transfer then...fingers and toes crossed for you for some top notch ones ..love baileypippin xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Gosh what a lot of posts you ;ot write and i've only missed 2 days....AF arrived the other day with a vengance   so feelin pretty crap at the moment..  with all the usual aches and pains and  the thought that another month goes by.....
Sounds like you ladies and i use the term lightly have all been writing as nutty posts as ever, juliet you should write books your well warped...  only jokin hun...

Puss lovely hair and spotty face you'll look fab..whats the directions from care to dr zhaos...is your outfit sorted yet or are you putting the final touches to it.. 

Piper sounds like you and puss could be twins....the tablets are doing you well youll be like a couple of super models when youve finished... 

Hi lolly / Hi Emily  pleased to meet you both youll soon work out if you havent already were all a bunch of well i'll leave that up top you.... 

Michelle Sounds like youve been in the wars hope the painkillers are working and DH is looking after you  
what are they gonna do with the cysts anything??

Sunflower Glad the bloods went well not long till fri for your scan no wonder your exited  

Well better go and get some work done and try to catch up on the posts anyone whose going to dr zhaos have they got any leaflets we could ring up for to get posted to us...thanks

luv to everyone

deb bee x x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi debbee

yes dr zaoh does have some leaflets she could send you..they are also at care for you to pick up on the main wall with all the literature....i think its also good to read about accupuncture ie..back to the old zita west book...cos that explains stuff as well or even have a look on line to see the studies(only small) but generally about chinese medicne ...it might be something you dont think is neccessary best to find out  the facts though..some of the girls have reflexology..
love baileypippin xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Juliet 

Thanks for the info on Dr Zaoh have you got a phone number that I could ring for a leaflet .
luv
deb bee x x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Sunflower Good luck with your Scan today hope there are plenty of lovely follies.. 

Hope eveyone else is ok its FFFFFFRRRIIIDDAAAAYYYYYY.............yippee here comes the weekend.. 

See you later

Deb Bee x x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi sunflower    for today with your follies 
                                    love caza


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hello sunflower,
good luck for today...............
well you will have been now to care by now  so hope everything went hunky dory.....let us know how everything went...
love baileypippin xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home girls 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37644.new#new


----------

